# Kobe: Superman is Corny



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> He flipped back and forth between the game and the movie "Superman."
> 
> Superman?
> 
> "Corny," Bryant said, smiling. "He's not Batman. That man's self-made."


[Here]

Did anybody take this the way I did? Kobe takes a shot at Shaq? :laugh:

Actually it's probably nothing.. Just him watchin the movie :rofl:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Getttt himmmm Kobe!! Sha...err...Superman is corny.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> [Here]
> 
> Did anybody take this the way I did? Kobe takes a shot at Shaq? :laugh:
> 
> Actually it's probably nothing.. Just him watchin the movie :rofl:


I usually dont like bickering but if that is an undercover snub... i got give him some credit cuz thats a pretty inteligent subliminal shot... he might not have meant it that way though seeing that he has never said anything in the past... afterall batman begins was far better than any Superman movies...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

About time he takes a shot at em.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

lol. funny.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

First Mike Miller, nows hes trying to take Shots a Shaq.. I mean today hes just verbally attackign Shaq, tommrow he'll be elbowing him...I hope the NBA puts a stop to thsi before somone gets hurt..again...Would somebody please think of our children??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jesus christ.. I'm just readin through the message.. He hasnt said **** about Shaq for the longest of times.. I dont think he would here either.. Good god.. People take things too serious all the time.. 

.. but personally I was reading between the comments.. Who knows what he's talking about? If I had to say, I'd say it was the movie.. Afterall superman is kinda corny.. really..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The Mamba is loose...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Jesus christ.. I'm just readin through the message.. He hasnt said **** about Shaq for the longest of times.. I dont think he would here either.. Good god.. People take things too serious all the time..
> 
> .. but personally I was reading between the comments.. Who knows what he's talking about? If I had to say, I'd say it was the movie.. Afterall superman is kinda corny.. really..


I love the passion in this post. Any post that starts off with 'jesus christ' and has quotes like 'good god' in it... you just gotta love it! 

:cheers:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> First Mike Miller, nows hes trying to take Shots a Shaq.. I mean today hes just verbally attackign Shaq, tommrow he'll be elbowing him...I hope the NBA puts a stop to thsi before somone gets hurt..again...Would somebody please think of our children??


Wow...simply wow...Kobe takes a shot @ Shaq and everyones g-string gets all caught up in a bind, yet Shaq's been taking cheap shots @ Kobe even when Shaq was still a Laker. Amazing...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> First Mike Miller, nows hes trying to take Shots a Shaq.. I mean today hes just verbally attackign Shaq, tommrow he'll be elbowing him...I hope the NBA puts a stop to thsi before somone gets hurt..again...Would somebody please think of our children??


:rofl:

You're so dumb it's funny.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Wow...simply wow...Kobe takes a shot @ Shaq and everyones g-string gets all caught up in a bind, yet Shaq's been taking cheap shots @ Kobe even when Shaq was still a Laker. Amazing...


 I only see one poster who has reacted negatively to this post. Everyone else is commending Kobe for his critique of "Superman". I don't mind Kobe's reaction, but I disagree with his opinion on The Movie: Superman. It was a very good movie, as was the sequel, but Superman III was a big stinker.

About the rilvary; I don't mind a little friction between the two players. That's the way it should be. They both dislike each other and this is the only rivalry that people will watch. I want both of them to start spewing insults at each other. That makes for a bigger audience. I bet, if both just said what was on ther minds, the next game between Miami and LA would have the most people watching an NBA game this year.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Kobe is officially my favorite person. He recognizes truth. AKA Batman, the best comic character of all time. So much deeper than any of the others. Good Stuff Izzo.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

BBB said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You're so dumb it's funny.


I second that, but he seriously cant be serious, "think of the children?",naw


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think DWade was kidding. 

With some of the moronic posts we get around here, I can understand taking it seriously.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Superman _IS_ corny, though! Batman is less corny, thanks to that great movie "Batman Begins"

"Superman II" is a good quality flick too. Beyond that, devil take 'em both.


Make
Mine
Marvel
:banana:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't read comic books.

The Superman movies, however, are corny as hell.

Batman - now _that's_ a movie.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Batman is much better than Superman. Superman is so easy, it's like he can do everything and anything but he has a weakness of kryptonite. Batman was just a smart mother****er and he would find a way through everything. You know he would be all over the kryptonite angle with Superman to bring him to his knees. Batman is sick.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I agree with the Batman v. Superman sentiment. Though I am looking forward to Superman returns. Especially because I get to hear the Superman score again. It's just so great, it really gets me pumped up.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Batman gets better hotties


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well batman was born rich just imagine if he was born poor he would just be another lazy Shaq.

Any superman movie>Batman Begins(worse superhero movie)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Any superman movie>Batman Begins(worse superhero movie)


Ever seen Superman IV: The Quest for Peace...?

For that matter, Superman III, Superman II, Batman and Robin...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Batman BEGINS is hands down the best comic translation and interperetation ever seen on screen. Had the best combo of actors, directors, etc. It all came together so excellently and was the first film to completely nail the essence of the character. Superman is a pretty good flick (well the first 2), but BEGINS blows them all away. The motivations of the character just surpass all others, and he is the most relateable out of any of the heroes.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, Batman is much better than Superman. Superman is so easy, it's like he can do everything and anything but he has a weakness of kryptonite. Batman was just a smart mother****er and he would find a way through everything. You know he would be all over the kryptonite angle with Superman to bring him to his knees. Batman is sick.


He has done it many times before. Batman has ALWAYS beat Supes. He corners Supes into situations he can't get himself out of, because Bats is more methodical. See Dark Knight Returns for an example.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lol, I remember hearing this somewhere(Rome Is Burning, I believe.) He got into how it was a shot at Shaq, then he randomly went off saying how Batman technically wasnt "man made"...it was weried. Haha, now Heat-Laker fans have more to argue, who's better, Superman or Batman? Honestly, I'm a Spiderman person myself.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Thats marvel though, we have to stick with the DC theme.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

....couldnt help it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

UD40 said:


> ....couldnt help it.


We know you couldn't help it, but you're such a good Heat fan that it's OK. You're one of the good ones.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<--OWNED
:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This thread is so great. Batman is definitely better than Superman.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> He has done it many times before. Batman has ALWAYS beat Supes. He corners Supes into situations he can't get himself out of, because Bats is more methodical. See Dark Knight Returns for an example.


I'm not up on this stuff, but from what I've seen, Batman always got the job done just outsmarting the opposition, while Superman is amazing but is a bit of an underachiever given his abilities. Batman is greater than Superman.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Batman's effects weren't as far-reaching as Superman's though. While Batman only put his enemies in jails in comic books, cartoons, and movies, Superman actually helped in the dismantling of the real life KKK. Plus I always liked the Superman cartoons better than the Batman cartoons when the WB used to play the merged cartoons. Regardless, this was a very clever remark by Kobe.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Personally, I prefer Batman.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> <--OWNED
> :biggrin:



Hehe niiiiiiice.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

For the haters....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks to B34C for making this thread and inspiring me in my avy .......Ps.. 4 custom avys read the sig!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a hell of an avatar, I don't like the red part though, looks too paintbrush-ish. The rest is great. Kobe and Batman definitely have similarities, and so do Shaq and Superman.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> That's a hell of an avatar, I don't like the red part though, looks too paintbrush-ish. The rest is great. Kobe and Batman definitely have similarities, and so do Shaq and Superman.



Thanks, Yea i just re did it you were right.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Thanks, Yea i just re did it you were right.


Looks dope!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks cool now :clap:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That avatar is sick. Damn you Lakermike05.


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

The MAMBA said:


> Batman BEGINS is hands down the best comic translation and interperetation ever seen on screen.


Sin City > Batman Begins.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks fellas, I can hook you guys up anytime!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Potasyo said:


> Sin City > Batman Begins.


Sin City was great, but If I read the graphic novel I already know the story. BEGINS adds elements from all eras and combines it to form a new story, while there is more relateable themes and social commentary presented. Batman Begins > Sin City. Christian Bale, Liam Neelson, Gary Oldman, Michael Caine, Morgan Freeman > any actor in Sin City.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)




----------

